# [Finnish NR] Kim Jokinen - 8.27 3x3 Average



## Username (Jun 19, 2016)

I didn't think I'd be able to beat the 8.31 average, but this is nice. Surprised I stayed calm-ish during the final solve, that's when I'm usually nervous in these situations


----------



## wir3sandfir3s (Jun 19, 2016)

Again, gj.


----------



## Username (Jun 21, 2016)

tyvm


----------

